# 2x4 Grow Tent - How many plants?



## Oldtyme

I just tried googling & searching but really had no luck. 

My question is how many plants would be comfortable in a 2x4 grow tent [FONT=&quot](approx. 48 x 24 x 60)

I wanted the 48X48X78 but my basement ceiling is only 72 inches.

I'll be using a 400w HPS "cool tube" & probably end up using 5 gallon bucket DWCs  & using the 'scrog' method.  (I was going to use the 27 gallon tote w/ 4 holes, but I think having each plant in it's own container will be easier)

I would like 4 in there.   Is it do-able? 
[/FONT]


----------



## Jericho

How big are the dwc buckets going to be? Diameter?


----------



## Oldtyme

I assume it's a 'standard 5 gallon bucket' because the mesh pots fit right over the top....so ....12 inches (at the top)??


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Actually, if you are going to run a scrog (clones from the same mother I am assuming?) I think I would run the 27 gal with 4 plants for a 2 x 4 space rather than individual 5 gal buckets.


----------



## Oldtyme

Yes, they will all be the same. .   If I do it in the 27 gallon I was only going to run 3 plants & save the 4th hole for watering/etc.  I figure using the scrog method 3 will be plenty anyways.
I am all setup to run it this way...just waiting on the clones. 

Which brings up something different.  Since this will be my first hydro grow, I'm wondering if I should just use soil instead?  I'm scared of killing the babies  
On the other hand...I might as well learn how to do hydro......I planned on getting a 4th clone & put it in soil to act as a mother plant. (in case something bad happens)

(ok. I guess I never asked.......so a 2x4 tent will be OK?)   Wish my basement wasn't so small (height wise).....the 4x4 tent is not much more.   I asked the company if I could just cut 6 inches off the vertical poles & they advised against it)


----------



## Locked

I have two 2x4 tents both with 5 feet of height so flowering in them can be tricky...but some training goes a long way. I had as many 6 ladies in there at once but that was insane....3 worked the best but I never tried scrog....I think you cld do 4 in there if you are going with that method. Just train them well because 5 feet is not a lot of height when you factor in the bucket below and the lights above....jmo


----------



## teddy d

i grew in a closet about tha size and 3 was pretty good with a hybrid strain. sativas would have been out of the question and 4+ plants became uncomfortable but this was not scrog.

hydro might be better in a tight space becase watering the plants in the back is tough with soil and when the plants get big and you want to train them/ prun them you have to turn the pots sidways and pull the plants out one by one at a 90 degree angle supporting the stem with one hand.

but that was a closet not a tent....


----------



## Oldtyme

Thanks everyone.   
I found a 4x4x6 tent..... so w/ my 400w is that TOO big of a tent... Or is more room the better?   
It will use up all the vertical space I have with that tent...


----------



## Locked

Oldtyme said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone.
> I found a 4x4x6 tent..... so w/ my 400w is that TOO big of a tent... Or is more room the better?
> It will use up all the vertical space I have with that tent...




A 400w is not enough for that space....I flower in a 4x4x6.5 and even 600watts felt like i was underlit....I now run a 1000w in there.


----------



## Jericho

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> A 400w is not enough for that space....I flower in a 4x4x6.5 and even 600watts felt like i was underlit....*I now run a 1000w in there*.



Show off  hehe.

I agree with hammy, 400w is good for 50k lumens, so 10 squared feet of floor space in flower.


----------



## Oldtyme

Thanks Hamster.....I was just reading up on that after I posted.   
Looks like I'm going with a 24x48x72..... 
For $20 more I'll be getting 12 more inches of height than the one I originally looked at (24x48x60)


----------



## OGKushman

2x4 tent. 

2x4 flood table

minimum amount:
6- medium size (2-3 foot plants)
max amount:
16- sea of green


I do this with 2 400 watt hps's if u want to see pics...


----------



## Oldtyme

Ok. One last question on this.  I've decided to make this tent my 'flower only' tent....using the 400w HPS....
would i be better off with a 24x48x60 tent or a more square 32x32x63?   They are the same price.  
Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Bigrob1229

Where did you find this?  I am currently looking for a decent 2x4 tent and height seems to be an issue as they are all to short.  I'm picking up a 1000 watt mh/hps light for a good price, cool tube w/ 150 cfm inline fan, plus a 6" carbon filter fan as well.  Need a decent tent to go with that and small just won't work.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hushpuppy

Oldtyme said:
			
		

> Ok. One last question on this.  I've decided to make this tent my 'flower only' tent....using the 400w HPS....
> would i be better off with a 24x48x60 tent or a more square 32x32x63?   They are the same price.
> Thanks a bunch.


You will have more space with the 2x4 than with the 32x32. I would say start with that and then if you want to do more then get you a 4x4 or 5x5 and then use the 2x4 for a veg/clone tent.

If you are going to use a cool tube then make sure you get the one that has the hood over the outside of the tube, not the ones that have the reflector on the inside and the little ad on wings as they are inefficient. I have both because I started out with the old style cool tubes, but I tried the hooded tubes for the heck of it and found a huge difference in the lumen output. This is what I am talking about: hxxp://www.hpsgrowlightstore.com/hps1510/hot-best-value-1/ipower-grow-light-600w-hps-mh-dimmable-6-cool-tube-xl-set.html (copy this url into your browser but then change the hxxp back to http)  These are what I use and I have 2 in my 4x4 tent. I would definitely use the 600 over the 400 as there is not a lot of price difference, but the lumen difference will prove itself with the buds 

Definttely do the scrog. once you get the hang of it, you will not go back to the other methods. I have 3 tents for flowering, 2 5x5 and 1 4x4 and I now use the scrog in all of my tents.


----------



## skullcandy

i use a 3 x 3 and I fit two comfortably four really cramped


----------

